# Tape cracking on permabase?



## muddermankc (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive seen this 3 times now. Where the permabase comes past where the tile is going to stop we skim it for paint. Ive seen the seams crack out all the way to the end of perma base No problem on seams where regular drywall starts,weird. Doesnt say anything about not putting paper tape on.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Is the crack down the center of the tape or along the edge of the tape?

Have you pulled the tape to see if there is gray powder on the back side?

Might be a simple Elmer's glue trick.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

check to make sure it's properly screwed off ?


----------

